# Classic Schwinn Sky/Candy Blue paint



## dossa171

anyone know where to get paint that matches the original Schwinn color.

I found this    http://www.hyper-formance.com/paints.htm

this price is just a little too steep for me 

looking for a color match from just a regular paint vendor.


----------



## markivpedalpusher

Most local paint stores who deal with automotive paint will color patch you're part.


----------



## J.C.

*Mark had a few too many to drink (yet again....damn Diet Coke) before he wrote that reply.  Most reputable paint shops wil color MATCH your part/paint.  Best to have a flat 3" X 3" example, but they have color "swatches" or cards with holes in them, so you can run the card over your paint with the hole in the center and match it by eye.  Speaking of "patch", I need a smoke*


----------



## tony d.

you just havn't found the correct paint store


----------



## dossa171

Sweet. I don't have a paint gun, can they make rattle cans for me at the store with the paint that i want or should i pony up and buy a paint gun?

I live in Chicago and they have a spray paint ban in the city....so I have to drive out of the way to get paint.


----------



## Larmo63

My local automotive paint store does great eye matches and makes spray cans any color you need. They also sell pro epoxy two stage primer in rattle cans with the button on the bottom that activates the hardener. The rattle can 2 part pro clear coat is wonderful also. FYI.


----------



## dossa171

thanks. that helps a lot. how much does a can run?


----------



## markivpedalpusher

It depends on the paint store. 1 rattle can runs about 27.00 bucks however some paint stores have a 3 can minimum.


----------

